# CPU-Z spinnt



## speddy411 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,

Bin gerade fertig geworden mit einem Pentium 2 266Mhz zu benchen.

Jetzt wollte ich die Scores hochladen aber mir fällt auf das CPU-Z (wahrscheinlich wegen der Übertaktung) immer andere Spezifikationen auspuckt...

Mal wird die CPU richtig erkannt als Pentium 2 266Mhz und mal als 400Mhz.

Was soll ich nun machen...Soll ich die Scores trotzdem hochladen ?


//edit//

Ich zeig mal 2 Screens mit derselben CPU aber unterschiedlichen Spezifikationen laut CPU-Z





Gruß Speddy411


----------



## speddy411 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hat sich erledigt...Ist doch ein 400er.

Die Bezeichnung war zwar nicht mehr zu lesen aber die Revision hats mir jetzt verraten...Schade eigentlich...Da gehen mir bei SuperPi jetzt 2 Punkte verloren aber man ist ja ehrlich... 


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Oktober 2009)

am besten immer die sSpec Nummer auf der Cartridge googlen und wenn CPU-Z spinnt Intel® Processor Frequency ID Utility - Intel® Processor Frequency ID Utility Support


----------



## dorow (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit CPU-Z 1.53.
Ich habe bei einem Kumpel eine validation machen wollen, ohne erfolg. Auch über den Manuellen weg geht es nicht . Es kommte immer die Fehlermeldung: File cpuz_3867.cvf upload : *OK*
*Dump  corrupted .!

*Kann mir da einer weiter helfen?


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Januar 2010)

dann war der prozessor zu hoch getaktet bei der validierung. kommt öfters vor.


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2010)

Kommt ebenfalls vor wenn Kerne deaktiviert wurden oder nur einer der Kerne hochgetaktet wurde und der Rest nicht.


----------



## dorow (4. Januar 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.Werde das dann Morgen noch mal Testen.Denke mal das sich das doch schon bezahlt macht. Athlon II X4 630 auf 3449.1MHz getaktet.


----------



## dorow (5. Januar 2010)

Es kommte immer noch die Fehlermeldung: File cpuz.cvf upload : *OK*
*Dump corrupted .!*
Wir haben im BIOS auch alles so Eingestellt das sich CPU im Windows nicht mehr runter Taktet! Selbst Unübertaktet kommt die Fehler Meldung. Wir haben auch im Vista Menü unter Energieoptionen auf Hochleistung.


----------

